# Slippery indeed!



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Just ordered 3 pipes from Fenchy's site. Looks like I have once again dove head first into another hobby. :r

Here they are. As you can tell, I have a fondness for the bent stems at this time.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

they look great!

haha, welcome onto another slope!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great looking pipes!!! Your screwed now for sure.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

watch out , the P.A.D. is a beech!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

The sad part is I just clicked confirm on the following:

McClelland Christmas Cheer 2009 100g Tin *(1)*
McClelland Christmas Cheer 2008 100g Tin *(1)* 
McClelland Christmas Cheer 2007 100g Tin *(1) * 
A&C Petersen Escudo 50g tin 5 - Tins *(5)*
Margate Esoterica Tobacco 50g Tin *(1)*
McClelland Frog Morton *(1)*
Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader50g Tin *(1)*
Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake50g Tin *(1)*
MacBaren Navy Flake 100g *(1)* 
Samuel Gawith Brown #4 Kendal Twist 50g Tin *(1)*


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Holy crapballs batman!
this man has totally lost it!
someone hurry and confiscate his credit card.



p.s. thats a lot of baccy, maybe you need some help disposing of it! LOL

Enjoy my friend!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

madurolover said:


> The sad part is.....


I'm still not seeing where the problem is???

Great pipes & great baccy! Have fun now!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i been smoking the pipe like 6 years now and still havent been able to come close to spending that much!
i am drooling, i think i pee'ed a little on that one!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I forgot, I also ordered a rack that holds 6 pipes. Figure I will have 4 Estates and 2 cobs so...


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Some really good tobacco there, let that Christmas Cheer age awhile and it will only get better.

Sounds like a new tobacco storage unit will be needed soon.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

dj1340 said:


> Some really good tobacco there, let that Christmas Cheer age awhile and it will only get better.
> 
> Sounds like a new tobacco storage unit will be needed soon.


Don, I plan on cracking open the 2007 and letting the others sit. With sampling so many different ones it should take quite a while to go through the tin of the '07


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Don, I plan on cracking open the 2007 and letting the others sit. With sampling so many different ones it should take quite a while to go through the tin of the '07


Good plan, I've found after a couple of years they really improve.
You certainly have some great sampling ahead of you. I have tried most of what you have and liked each and every one.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

welcome to my world of jumping off the deep end!!!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

madurolover said:


> The sad part is I just clicked confirm on the following:
> 
> McClelland Christmas Cheer 2009 100g Tin *(1)*
> McClelland Christmas Cheer 2008 100g Tin *(1)*
> ...


Excellent choices! Just wait till you get the noobie packet from me, you'll find even MORE tins to obtain :biggrin:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

RJpuffs said:


> Excellent choices! Just wait till you get the noobie packet from me, you'll find even MORE tins to obtain :biggrin:












Looking forward to it brother!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Does the D-boss know about your new habit?



ipe:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cadillac said:


> Does the D-boss know about your new habit?
> 
> ipe:


Yeah Debbie knows Chris. I think she is a little more accepting of this one than the cigar habit, especially after I told her about how much cheaper it is.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

madurolover said:


> ...especially after I told her about how much cheaper it is.


Wow...I knew we fooled ourselves with that line; I didn't know anyone else believed it!


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Yeah Debbie knows Chris. I think she is a little more accepting of this one than the cigar habit, especially after I told her about how much cheaper it is.


LOL


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Just ordered 3 pipes from Fenchy's site. Looks like I have once again dove head first into another hobby. :r
> 
> Here they are. As you can tell, I have a fondness for the bent stems at this time.


nice pipes. what brands are they?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

if you smoke Prince Albert and Velvet its cheaper! The good stuff is a bit more spendy. If you start buying pipes like ive been lately .....the pipes alone will cost more than the stogies......well depending on what ya buy. Whatever you do dont buy pipes on E b a y!!! there are no deals to be had there!!!! NONE!!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

wrapper23 said:


> nice pipes. what brands are they?


The top one is a Bruyere Garantie 
The middle one is a Savoy (By Comoy's) 307S
The bottom one is a BBB Sovereign 304


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

madurolover said:


> Here they are. As you can tell, *I have a fondness for the bent stems at this time*.


you'll grow out of it. :biglaugh:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Good looking pipes! 

Funny, for some reason I unconsciously gravitated towards straight pipes, even though I had it in my head I was looking for bents.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i started out liking bents, then i figured out that the straights smoke oh so much better.
straights may be a little boring but they smoke way better!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

i got that stanwell today and i gotta say the bent pipes feel more comfortable. Doesnt feel like there is near as much weight out there.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

to each there own. that is one very nice stannie you got there though!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

gotta get a jackhammer out to clean out the bowl!!!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

send it to me , i'll smoke it up/ i mean clean it up!


----------



## levallois (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh, it get's worse, so much worse - that slope gets downright treacherous.

John


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Got an email this morning from Cupojoes telling me that all my tins of SG and my 5 tins of Escudo are backordered and will be 2 - 3 weeks. :violin:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Been there, done that!
sorry to hear it man!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't worry, their worth the wait!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

It's ok. With the others I have coming in and the ones I already have I am not going to run out before then. I hope! LOL


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

dj1340 said:


> Don't worry, their worth the wait!


so true!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Got an email this morning from Cupojoes telling me that all my tins of SG and my 5 tins of Escudo are backordered and will be 2 - 3 weeks. :violin:


Blasphemy! How dare they!

Lol that really sucks man, that escudo sure sells like hotcakes though.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

BTW Donnie, after the Pm I sent you, I broke down and ordered some Dunhill. Should never had looked at them, they called my damn name and I gave in.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

dj1340 said:


> BTW Donnie, after the Pm I sent you, I broke down and ordered some Dunhill. Should never had looked at them, they called my damn name and I gave in.


:r :r :r


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

cp478 said:


> i started out liking bents, then i figured out that the straights smoke oh so much better.
> straights may be a little boring but they smoke way better!


Boring! Nothing boring about balls out masculinity. Can't picture John Wayne smoking a bent calabash, now can you! ipe:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i agree, but you know what i meant!

roflmfao about the dunhill calling your name deej!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, verrrrry slippery indeed!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Man Donnie, you have fallen hard. That is one sweet haul!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaamn. That is some nice baccy! Very cool looking meer too!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

The good thing is that those cans were dented so they were marked down considerably.

The Meer was $45 and they gave me the samplers in the baggies. Was asking for Bear but he wasn't there.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Even better, that was a good grab.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Awesome deal, how'd you get the free samples though?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

commonsenseman said:


> Awesome deal, how'd you get the free samples though?


I have been a regular at smokingpipes.com's B&M shop for a few years now so they take pretty good care of me. Anyone can go in with their pipe and just grab a jar of their bulk off the shelf and smoke a bowl. They let you do that so you can try different things before you commit to buying.

They also keep several tins in the lounge area that are free to smoke from.

Beside that they know I am new to pipes so they feel sorry for me. ound:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

madurolover said:


> I have been a regular at smokingpipes.com's B&M shop for a few years now so they take pretty good care of me. Anyone can go in with their pipe and just grab a jar of their bulk off the shelf and smoke a bowl. They let you do that so you can try different things before you commit to buying.
> 
> They also keep several tins in the lounge area that are free to smoke from.
> 
> Beside that they know I am new to pipes so they feel sorry for me. ound:


Ohhhh I misunderstood, I thought you ordered it from them, you went to their physical store though. Sound like a great place, wish I lived close to it. That would be a great way to try stuff out!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Holy cow, i see you are gonna need some smoking help. i will be there shortly! LOL


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You know, I think our married members owe madurolover a big thank you! It's always helpful to have someone to point to and say "see, dear; at least I'm not _that_ obsessed! The threat of the unstated "but I _could_ be" usually helps for a bit...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I feel sorry for you, madurolover, but the problem is this darn site. I only smoke pipes, but thanks to this site I keep thinking about those Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Maduros I used to smoke. I don't even know if they qualify as good cigars, but I loved them. Then tonight I caught myself looking at threads on humidors. This site is going to be the death of me. Or at least my budget...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

MarkC said:


> I feel sorry for you, madurolover, but the problem is this darn site. I only smoke pipes, but thanks to this site I keep thinking about those Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Maduros I used to smoke. I don't even know if they qualify as good cigars, but I loved them. Then tonight I caught myself looking at threads on humidors. This site is going to be the death of me. Or at least my budget...


:r Mark, the cigar ride is as long as the pipe. The 8-5-8 is a very nice cigar.
The thing is, just like pipe tobaccos, there is such a variety that once you get started you just have to try them all.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Mark, stay away from the cigar bro (Go buy a pipe or something). Man maduro, aren't you the fella that just bought a whole crap load of Cubans, what degree do I need to get for your income.:banghead:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh and beautiful pipes by the way. I like bent pipes, but they do tend to gurgle a little more.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Mitch said:


> Mark, stay away from the cigar bro (Go buy a pipe or something). Man maduro, aren't you the fella that just bought a whole crap load of Cubans, what degree do I need to get for your income.:banghead:


Give me a second, I am counting out pennies to buy a double cheeseburger from McDonalds. :r



Mitch said:


> Oh and beautiful pipes by the way. I like bent pipes, but they do tend to gurgle a little more.


I think smoking cigars first has helped me to pretty much prevent gurgle. I tend to smoke very slowly. It takes me well over an hour to smoke a mid sized bowl. I also tend to let my tobacco dry out for 45 - 60 minutes before I fill my bowl so I assume that it helps because of less moisture.

I get a slight gurgle occasionally but it seems to be very minor. I am sure that the more experience I get with the pipe the more times I will encounter it but so far so good. :tu

EDIT: Thanks for the compliments on the pipes.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Give me a second, I am counting out pennies to buy a double cheeseburger from McDonalds.


LOL, I am the same way. I have money for pipes/tobacco/bike stuff, but I am too broke to do anything else :yo:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Latest purchase. A Peterson and some tins.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice - love the Pete.


----------

